# Spalted Maple Sawing



## Allen Tomaszek (Feb 6, 2018)

This was fun to saw even though it was pretty cold when this was happening. The pics don’t quite do justice but the wood is pretty sweet. I have a pile of Maple logs we’ll be cutting up in the next month. So far about 500bf with easily another 1,000bf to go. This set was 20” wide slabs at 8/4 and 12/4. Can’t wait for these guys to be dry.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 10


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 6, 2018)

@Allen Tomaszek 
Looks like you got some gooooooood stuff. Always amazing maple


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 6, 2018)

February slabs! How delightful! Chuck


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Feb 6, 2018)

I’ve never been one to let the weather get in my way but February sawing is testing me.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 7, 2018)

Testing yes, but definitely worth it! Beautiful slabs.


----------



## Vern Tator (Feb 11, 2018)

Most guys air dry their wood. Looks like you are freeze drying it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Todd Halleman (Feb 12, 2018)

I wish you were local, I’d buy one of those slabs. I’ve been looking for so,e wide spalted maple for a while.


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 12, 2018)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> I’ve never been one to let the weather get in my way but February sawing is testing me.




Nice looking spalt. I hope to someday have a roof over my mill. I don't mind a little cold but dragging the mill out and getting setup in the snow is a bother. I used to worry about sawing frozen wood because others told me of all of the problems they had. After sawing 20,000 board feet of pine in cold weather 2 years ago I find that I like to cut frozen wood, it may saw a little slower but other than tat I see no disadvantage. In fact I think that I get better lumber because the softer spots are frozen solid and it reduces the tendency of the blade to wander. The only problems I ran into were when the wood started to thaw in the spring. Milled a few softwood 2x4's and some ash boards a couple weeks ago but now the mill is back in the shed and the track is buried in snow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 13, 2018)

How long does it take, from felling to sawing to get that good a spalt?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Feb 15, 2018)

@FLQuacker I don’t have a schedule. These were just tossed off to the side and I got around to them after a couple of years. They turned out pretty nice but we had some that were not interesting at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2018)

When it is cross cut and stabilized it make nice knife handles.


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 15, 2018)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> @FLQuacker I don’t have a schedule. These were just tossed off to the side and I got around to them after a couple of years. They turned out pretty nice but we had some that were not interesting at all.



Pretty much my experience with spalt . I have tried to get wood to spalt and failed and have found logs laying in the woods that were great. I have read that you can buy culture now to spalt small batches of lumber in a few weeks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gvwp (Feb 16, 2018)

Beautiful log!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mark. (Feb 17, 2018)

Spalted. Folks I will tell You what. I was raised in a Family of Logers, & Sawmill owners, on a large scale. About 35 years ago I found myself on a different end of of the lumber business, carpentry and as time past things & skills evolved to where I am today. All that said, no matter how long, nor how old I am there is always room to learn. I have seen & sawed lots of wood just like that Maple, today I learned the name to go with it. Thanks


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 17, 2018)

Vern Tator said:


> Most guys air dry their wood. Looks like you are freeze drying it.



Believe it or not it works. A covered pile of lumber on sticks will dry quite a bit through the winter. I like to have wood dry some through the winter because the cold temps. are not conducive to mold growth. Also our best drying weather comes in the spring so a pile that set through the winter and spring could be nearly ready to use depending on the planed use , species, and thickness .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

